# restos estomacales



## Drunklord

Hola, sabios. ¿Alguien puede decirme por favor como se llaman los restos estomacales y de intestino del ganado que consiste de restos de pasto que no ha sido absorbido por el organismo y que no se usa para industria alimenticia, pero a menudo se usa como fertilizante?
Buscaba por todas partes en vano. 
Gracias.
Drunk


----------



## ManPaisa

Se llaman _*boñiga,*_ _aunque en algunas partes les dicen* albóndigas.*_


----------



## Drunklord

Muchas gracias

Drunk


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

"Bosta" por estos lados.


----------



## ManPaisa

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> "Bosta" por estos lados.


 
¿Vos también les decís así?


----------



## Drunklord

Gracias, Uruguay. 

¿Hay más?


----------



## Pinairun

Y estiércol, también.


----------



## Drunklord

Yo estoy hablando de los restos que no sean excrementos, el pasto, que al momento de matanza, se encuentra en el estómago i el intestino que no es digerido


----------



## Aby R

Drunklord said:


> Hola, sabios. ¿Alguien puede decirme por favor como se llaman los restos estomacales y de intestino del ganado que consiste de restos de pasto que no ha sido absorbido por el organismo y que no se usa para industria alimenticia, pero a menudo se usa como fertilizante?
> Buscaba por todas partes en vano.
> Gracias.
> Drunk



No me queda muy clara la pregunta, ¿de que estamos hablando?: ¿de las verdes y humildes Heces Fecales de las vacas?

Saludos


----------



## Aby R

Drunklord said:


> Yo estoy hablando de los restos que no sean excrementos, el pasto, que al momento de matanza, se encuentra en el estómago i el intestino que no es digerido



Pues no se me ocurre otra cosa que: _*contenido ruminal (estomacal)*_ y _*contenido intestinal

*_Saludos


----------



## Drunklord

Aby R said:


> No me queda muy clara la pregunta, ¿de que estamos hablando?: ¿de las verdes y humildes Heces Fecales de las vacas?


 
Yo no sé que son.


----------



## Drunklord

¿No hay un nombre especial?


----------



## Drunklord

tengo que traducir un termino ruso y no está endiccionarios


----------



## Aby R

Hola, Otra vez:

No creo que sea lo que busques; pero, de cualquier forma, te informo :

Se suele encontrar en el sistema gastrointestinal (no sólo de los bovinos) restos y amasijos de pelos y otros materiales, que, normalmente, tienen forma esférica, y se denominan _*egagrópilas*_

Saludos.... y dejémonos de abrir vacas


----------



## Pinairun

Si está sin digerir ¿no se le llama bolo alimenticio?


----------



## Aby R

Pinairun said:


> Si está sin digerir ¿no se le llama bolo alimenticio?



pudiera ser.... pero en el intestino grueso pasaría a ser *bolo fecal*

Saludos


----------



## Drunklord

Gracias 

Drunk


----------



## Pinairun

Aby R said:


> Hola, Otra vez:
> 
> No creo que sea lo que busques; pero, de cualquier forma, te informo :
> 
> Se suele encontrar en el sistema gastrointestinal (no sólo de los bovinos) restos y amasijos de pelos y otros materiales, que, normalmente, tienen forma esférica, y se denominan _*egagrópilas*_
> 
> Saludos.... y dejémonos de abrir vacas


 

¿Las egagrópilas no son las bolas que regurgitan algunas aves?


----------



## Drunklord

No qiero ser pesado pero de momento lo más cercano es _contenido ruminal (estomacal) _


----------



## Aby R

Pinairun said:


> ¿Las egagrópilas no son las bolas que regurgitan algunas aves?


 
También lo son... (esto se esta poniendo asqueroso !!!!)... muchas aves como los búhos, lechuzas, buitres y demás regurgitan los restos (egagróplilas) de huesos, pelos y plumas de sus víctimas..... en otros animales estas egagrópilas (que llegan, en ocasiones, a ser enormes) se forman de pelos al lamerse unos a otros o ellos mismos.....

Saludos


----------



## Aby R

Drunklord said:


> No qiero ser pesado pero de momento lo más cercano es _contenido ruminal (estomacal) _



Si, yo también creo que esa es la mejor opción, aunque si incluyes el contenido de los intestinos debes de decir entonces _*contenido ruminal e intestinal*_ o _*contenido gastrointestinal *_

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bolo alimenticio, tal vez.


----------



## Drunklord

Muchas gracias,  pero no tiene nada que ver con aves. Se trata de ganado. Rumiantes, porcinos, etc.


----------



## Drunklord

Muchas gracias a todos, tengo que dejaros, aquí ya es de noche...

Saludos

Drunk


----------



## swift

Drunklord said:


> ¿Alguien puede decirme por favor como se llaman los restos estomacales y de intestino del ganado que consiste de restos de pasto que no ha sido absorbido por el organismo y que no se usa para industria alimenticia, pero a menudo se usa como fertilizante?



Boñiga o estiércol.

Saludos,

swift


----------



## Drunklord

Drunklord said:


> Yo estoy hablando de los restos que no sean excrementos, el pasto, que al momento de matanza, se encuentra en el estómago i el intestino que no es digerido


No me he explicado bien en el principio 

Drunk


----------



## Aby R

Drunklord said:


> No me he explicado bien en el principio
> 
> Drunk



¿En ruso cual sería la palabra?... quizás por allí podamos resolver algo

Saludos


----------



## Drunklord

en ruso es _каныга_ (canyga)

Gracias


----------



## Drunklord

¿Dónde están los famosos ganaderos argentinos? ¿Vos no decís nada?


----------



## Aby R

Hola, Otra vez:

  Pues bien…. después de convocar a un grupo de “expertos”, incluido un veterinario-traductor-ruso/español, e inclusive, luego de valorar y desechar la idea, un poco macabra, de abrir en dos una vaca para ver que es lo que tienen dentro, he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones…. bueno….. como el crédito no es solo para mi he de decir con más propiedad….. hemos llegado a las siguientes conclusiones:

  1.- No existe en español una palabra para *“каныга”* , pues, y luego de leer varios textos (incluido este: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B3%D0%B0), no logramos hallar una palabra “técnica” en nuestro idioma que lo defina
  2.- La palabra en si se refiere al contenido semilíquido de los estómagos de los rumiantes sacrificados, principalmente el contenido del rumen (uno de los cuatro estómagos de estos animales), dicho material es el producto, semi-digerido, de la masa vegetal que ha servido, en vida, de alimento al animal.
  3.- Este sub-producto es utilizado como fertilizante en los campos, aunque, refiere la literatura consultada, es esta una costumbre arraigada en Europa del Este, razón por la cual, pudiera ser, que no contemos por acá con una palabra para identificarlo

  Espero haber podido servir de alguna ayuda y, quizás, alguien conozca un término para identificarlo, por el momento me quedo con *“contenido ruminal semi-digerido” *

  Saludos


----------



## Drunklord

Aby R said:


> Hola, Otra vez:
> 
> Pues bien…. después de convocar a un grupo de “expertos”, incluido un veterinario-traductor-ruso/español, e inclusive, luego de valorar y desechar la idea, un poco macabra, de abrir en dos una vaca para ver que es lo que tienen dentro, he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones…. bueno….. como el crédito no es solo para mi he de decir con más propiedad….. hemos llegado a las siguientes conclusiones:
> 
> 1.- No existe en español una palabra para *“каныга”* , pues, y luego de leer varios textos (incluido este: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Каныга), no logramos hallar una palabra “técnica” en nuestro idioma que lo defina
> 2.- La palabra en si se refiere al contenido semilíquido de los estómagos de los rumiantes sacrificados, principalmente el contenido del rumen (uno de los cuatro estómagos de estos animales), dicho material es el producto, semi-digerido, de la masa vegetal que ha servido, en vida, de alimento al animal.
> 3.- Este sub-producto es utilizado como fertilizante en los campos, aunque, refiere la literatura consultada, es esta una costumbre arraigada en Europa del Este, razón por la cual, pudiera ser, que no contemos por acá con una palabra para identificarlo
> 
> Espero haber podido servir de alguna ayuda y, quizás, alguien conozca un término para identificarlo, por el momento me quedo con *“contenido ruminal semi-digerido” *
> 
> Saludos


Estoy muy agradecido por vuestra ayuda, vuestra aportación y vuestra respuesta, tan detallada. Muchas gracias, amigos,. 
Gracias. 

Drunk.


----------



## Drunklord

Esta página de wikipedia fue lo primero...


----------



## Ibermanolo

Drunklord said:


> ¿No hay un nombre especial?


 
Si lo hay yo desde luego no lo sé.


----------



## Jellby

La verdad es que creo que hay algún término para la mezcla de alimentos y jugos digestivos, no es "bolo alimenticio" y no es específico para los restos que se encuentran en las reses sacrificadas... es más un término fisiológico. No recuerdo la palabra, ni siquiera estoy seguro de que exista, pero me da la impresión de que empieza por L (o a lo mejor la confundo con "limo").

Jeje, pues creo que no, que lo que tiene L es "limo", y que la palabra que busco es "quimo". Ya sabía yo que algo tenía que ver


----------

